
VIM is the Worst Text Editor Ever (sometimes) - hanszeir
http://mutuallyhuman.com/blog/2011/05/06/vim-is-the-worst-text-editor-ever-sometimes
======
surfingdino
Oh, boy. Just read this book and be done with the Vim initiation rituals...
[http://www.amazon.com/Vim-Vi-Tips-Essential-
ebook/dp/B004JF4...](http://www.amazon.com/Vim-Vi-Tips-Essential-
ebook/dp/B004JF4NOQ/) For the record, I use both Vim and TextMate.

------
mattgreenrocks
Maybe I'm being out of line here, but I'd be impressed if HN could go a week
without repeating what has been said 50 times previously about a text editor.

